# The Vapor Chef - 10 Flavors Reviewed



## Alex (23/12/14)

The Vapor Chef - 10 Flavors Reviewed (self.electronic_cigarette)

submitted 8 hours ago by SoySauceSyringe> 10.Sept.2014">My last cigaratte>> 10.Sept.2014

Recently I ordered a bunch of stuff from The Vapor Chef. I feel like there are too few reviews of flavors to be found online, so I'm going to post my impressions here for y'all. Disclaimers should state that I have no affiliation with them but I think they're cool and want you to buy their juice, and that my general flavor preferences tend towards the simple and less sweet fruit stuff. I was also looking for some good tobacco substitutes, because when I smoked I loved quality rolling tobacco.

All flavors were ordered in the tiny $4 size, max VG, 6mg nicotine (except for the tobacco flavors, which were 12mg). I used an Aerotank on an iStick for my testing (I usually use an Aerotank Giant, but the smaller tank makes for easier flavor-swapping).


*Honey Pearry* _(honeydew & pears)_ - I didn't even order this! After I placed my order, I saw a few reviews on this subreddit saying that if anyone orders anything from The Vapor Chef that Honey Pearry must be part of that order. Thankfully, they were feeling generous and included a sample of it anyway (and a plastic army man and a few business cards, which was cool). The pear is a little understated; it's mostly just a super ripe honeydew flavor. One of my friends described it as "vegetabley." Sweet, but not candy sweet. This is a nice, mellow vape. I don't think any vaper could ever dislike this one. I'll more than likely order it again.


*Coolcumber Melon* _(honeydew, cucumber, mint)_ - A great compliment to the Honey Pearry. It's that same honeydew base plus cucumber smoothness and minty coolness. This one makes me hungry before meals and settles my stomach after them. It's my favorite minty vape I've found so far (and better than any menthol vape I've found). I'll almost certainly order it again.


*Regular Banana Later* _(frozen banana)_ - My friend asked me if I wanted a regular banana later. I said nah man, I think I set that Mitch Hedberg reference up wrong. I've been looking for a good banana vape and was hoping this was it, but it wasn't. It's not overpoweringly banana, and I never felt like I found a really compelling flavor in there. If you're looking for a really subtle/cool banana it might be your thing; it just wasn't mine.


*Trillian* _(pink lemonade)_ - Like lemon PEZ. I really wanted this to be smoother, but it had a sort of powdery sweetness to it. The citrus was there in a candy-sweet sort of way, and the berries were present only in the background. It wasn't bad, but it wasn't my thing.


*Black Pompom* _(black currant, pomegranate, lemon)_ - This was more like what I wanted the Trillian to be. I'm vaping this one now. The black currant and pomegranate would be syrupy and heavy, but they're cut by the sour tartness of the lemon. A little odd, but very nicely balanced.


*Bloody Mango* _(mango & blood orange)_ - I was warned this was a love-it-or-hate-it kinda vape. I took one puff and I wasn't sold. Bitter throat hit and only a hint of sweetness. I took another puff and reaffirmed that previous sentiment, but kinda liked it a little more. I puffed more and thought about it for a while and realized that every time I put it down I wanted to pick it back up. It's still bitter and barely sweet, but damn if it isn't tasty. This is exactly what I was looking for in every citrus vape I've ever tried, but in a way I didn't know I wanted. I can't exactly describe it. It's like eating grapefruit. Or vaping Campari. It would probably go great with gin.


*Peach Tea* _(uh... burning pubes?)_ - After I placed my order I saw some reviews of this, and they were all negative. Whatever. A few bad reviews don't mean much. My buddy ordered it too, and he tried it before me and warned me that it tasted like kitty litter. Whatever. He doesn't have the same taste as me. I tried it, and holy shit it's bad. It's like if you put Pavarotti in a sweatsuit and made him run a marathon on a treadmill in a sauna, then stripped him naked and put his clothes through a juicer and squeegeed him and vaped the resulting sweaty man-broth. Try as I might, I can't find anything positive to say about this one. I busted it out once or twice to demonstrate to people what a really bad vape juice was and I regretted it each time. Friends don't let friends vape this juice.


*Beeblebrox* _(vanilla, maple, Cavendish tobacco)_ - It's like a maple glazed donut or something. I was initially disappointed because I was looking for a 'realistic' tobacco blend, but in the end I came to enjoy this as a tobacco base with other flavors. It wasn't what I was looking for when I ordered it, but it ended up being a tasty, sweet-ish, complex vape that goes well with coffee and such, even if it was only lightly tobacco flavored.


*Deep Thought* _(sassafras, vanilla, pipe tobacco)_ - This was closer to what I was looking for. As a bonus, it was also close to the old-timey cola thing that I occasionally thought about looking for. The tobacco is still only about half of the flavor, though. A good tobacco vape, albeit a very flavored one.


*Slartibartfast* _(cherry pipe tobacco)_ - The marketing on this says it was inspired by the smell of old tobacconist shops and that aroma of a scoop of cherry pipe tobacco. Well, mission fuckin' accomplished. I always loved that smell, and I love this vape. It tastes more like cherry wood than cherries, and is much more strongly tobacco flavored than the Deep Thought or the Beeblebrox.

I hope this post helps people thinking about placing an order with The Vapor Chef and convinces other people to give 'em a try. They've got some real good juices, and you can order as many $4 bottles as you want so you don't end up wasting a ton of juice if you don't like a few of them.

My final thoughts: I got a lot of good juice despite a few misses, but ultimately everyone should try the Honey Pearry, mellow mint lovers should not miss the Coolcumber Melon, former tobacco smokers looking for a vape that smells like a cigar shop should give Slartibartfast a shot, and if Bloody Mango sounds like it might be your thing it's probably worth $4 to find out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

